# Lily pipe size for Fluval 204 tubing?



## Dan Walter (2 Dec 2009)

I've done some research and found that Fluval 205 tubing is 14.5mm as stated on the packet. Assuming that the 204 and 205 models both use the same diameter tubing, does this mean that I need 13mm lily pipes?

Can anyone help me here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Dec 2009)

Really, you need to swap the tubing over from the Fluval ribbed tubing to normal silicone hose.  I think you would have issues getting a good seel with the ribbed/rubber ends.  I've done this on a 204 with no issues.  You'll need 16/22mm hosing as a replacement.  Then you can use 17mm lily pipes


----------



## Dan Walter (3 Dec 2009)

Cheers, Steve. That was just the sort of advice I was looking for.  For the record, the 204 you sold me is holding up well.


----------

